# Impossible de créer une Clé pour Xubuntu avec "belenaEtcher"



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu créer une Clé USB de 8 Go de Xubuntu avec l'App "belenaEtcher" mais j'ai cette erreur 
J'ai testé avec l'App "unetbootin" il a bien copier les fichiers sur la Clé USB de 8 Go que j'avais formaté au départ en FAT32 et avec une table GUID.
Mais je ne vois pas ma clé USB au démarrage du Boot 
Pouvez-vous me dire comment procéder ?
Merci d'avance.
a+


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> avec l'App "belenaEtcher"


Attention avec l'orthographe, c'est plutôt... https://www.balena.io/etcher/

Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec ce logiciel, je viens de tester en ayant sous macOS Monterey dans un iMac M1, une clé USB, en fait une carte SD, en MS-DOS (FAT32) en Table de partition GUID et...







...zéro problème. Attention, une fois finalisée cette clé USB ne s'affichera pas sur le Bureau et ne fonctionnera pas avec une puce M1.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Attention avec l'orthographe, c'est plutôt... https://www.balena.io/etcher/
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec ce logiciel, je viens de tester en ayant sous macOS Monterey dans un iMac M1, une clé USB, en fait une carte SD, en MS-DOS (FAT32) en Table de partition GUID et...
> 
> ...


Bizarre que je n’arrive pas ?
Oui, j’ai fait une faute


----------



## edenpulse (25 Août 2022)

Tu veux démarrer cette clé Xubuntu sur les machines que tu as dans ta signature ? A savoir des machines avec processeur M1? 
Si c'est le cas, tu peux oublier. Ca ne fonctionnera pas. 

Le ressource "busy or locked" arrive quand la clé est "utilisée" donc si tu as une fenêtre du Finder d'ouverte sur cette clé, ça fera cette erreur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tu veux démarrer cette clé Xubuntu sur les machines que tu as dans ta signature ? A savoir des machines avec processeur M1?
> Si c'est le cas, tu peux oublier. Ca ne fonctionnera pas.
> 
> Le ressource "busy or locked" arrive quand la clé est "utilisée" donc si tu as une fenêtre du Finder d'ouverte sur cette clé, ça fera cette erreur.


Oui, je contais démarrer sur cette Clé de Xubuntu sur mon M1, je pensais que Linux était compatible avec le M1   
Je n'avais aucune fenêtre du Finder ouvert pour cette Clé.


----------



## edenpulse (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> je pensais que Linux était compatible avec le M1


Euh non.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Euh non.


Ok, alors je laisse tomber


----------



## ericse (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Ok, alors je laisse tomber


Pour l'instant au moins, c'est en préparation : https://asahilinux.org


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Bizarre que je n’arrive pas ?


Tu peux la créer, mais pas l'utiliser avec une puce M1...


Locke a dit:


> Attention, une fois finalisée cette clé USB ne s'affichera pas sur le Bureau et ne fonctionnera pas avec une puce M1.


...je l'ai testé avec mon vieux MBP de 2010 et elle est bien fonctionnelle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Pour l'instant au moins, c'est en préparation : https://asahilinux.org


Merci pour le lien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux la créer, mais pas l'utiliser avec une puce M1...
> 
> ...je l'ai testé avec mon vieux MBP de 2010 et elle est bien fonctionnelle.


Ok, j'arrive bien à créer la clé avec unetbootin" mais je ne la trouve pas dans "Disque de démarrage" ?
Impossible de la créer avec "balenaEtcher"


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Merci pour le lien


Il y a pourtant des articles dans MacG...

https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/10/asahi-linux-est-desormais-utilisable-sur-mac-m1-124483
https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2022/07/asahi-linux-support-experimental-pour-les-mac-m2-130371
https://www.macg.co/ailleurs/2022/0...ise-un-macbook-air-m2-sous-asahi-linux-130633
https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/...r-asahi-linux-sur-les-macbook-pro-2021-126023
https://www.macg.co/recherche/asahi


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Ok, j'arrive bien à créer la clé avec unetbootin" mais je ne la trouve pas dans "Disque de démarrage" ?
> Impossible de la créer avec "balenaEtcher"


Tu ne lis pas correctement les réponses...


Locke a dit:


> Attention, une fois finalisée cette clé USB ne s'affichera pas sur le Bureau et ne fonctionnera pas avec une puce M1.


...donc sous M1 elle est bien présente physiquement mais invisible et inexploitable, mais...


Locke a dit:


> je l'ai testé avec mon vieux MBP de 2010 et elle est bien fonctionnelle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne lis pas correctement les réponses...
> 
> ...donc sous M1 elle est bien présente physiquement mais invisible et inexploitable, mais...


Ok, d'accord mais pour "balenaEtcher" il ne veut pas du tout créer cette clé, voir ma capture de mon premier message


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Ok, d'accord mais pour "balenaEtcher" il ne veut pas du tout créer cette clé, voir ma capture de mon premier message


Relis ma réponse et recommence, tu dois avoir le même résultat que dans mes copies écran et j'ai un iMac 24" M1. Ton problème c'est la clé USB !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Relis ma réponse et recommence, tu dois avoir le même résultat que dans mes copies écran et j'ai un iMac 24" M1. Ton problème c'est la clé USB !


Ok, je vais encore tester


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Ok, je vais encore tester


La clé USB est à formater en MS-DOS (FAT32) en table de partition GUID.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> La clé USB est à formater en MS-DOS (FAT32) en table de partition GUID.


Oui, d'accord merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> La clé USB est à formater en MS-DOS (FAT32) en table de partition GUID.


Ok, c'est bon cela fonctionne comme ça  merci encore.
Mais donc Gparted ne fonctionnera pas non plus pour le moment


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Mais donc Gparted ne fonctionnera pas non plus pour le moment


Arrête de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier, ce logiciel ne fonctionne que sous Windows ou Linux et vouloir l'utiliser dans une machine virtuelle quelconque dans un Mac conduira à la destruction de la structure du disque dur interne de ton Mac.

Au lu de la pelletée de tes messages, il serait intéressant que tu fasses plus ample connaissance avec macOS Monterey... https://laboutique.igen.fr/categorie-produit/livres/ ...et bientôt ce sera macOS Ventura.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (25 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Arrête de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier, ce logiciel ne fonctionne que sous Windows ou Linux et vouloir l'utiliser dans une machine virtuelle quelconque dans un Mac conduira à la destruction de la structure du disque dur interne de ton Mac.
> 
> Au lu de la pelletée de tes messages, il serait intéressant que tu fasses plus ample connaissance avec macOS Monterey... https://laboutique.igen.fr/categorie-produit/livres/ ...et bientôt ce sera macOS Ventura.


Ok merci pour le lien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (26 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Arrête de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier, ce logiciel ne fonctionne que sous Windows ou Linux et vouloir l'utiliser dans une machine virtuelle quelconque dans un Mac conduira à la destruction de la structure du disque dur interne de ton Mac.
> 
> Au lu de la pelletée de tes messages, il serait intéressant que tu fasses plus ample connaissance avec macOS Monterey... https://laboutique.igen.fr/categorie-produit/livres/ ...et bientôt ce sera macOS Ventura.


J'ai déjà lu ce guide de macOS Monterey que j'ai téléchargé gratuitement sur Apple


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> J'ai déjà lu ce guide de macOS Monterey que j'ai téléchargé gratuitement sur Apple


Tu es un sacré plaisantin toi ! Allez donne le lien gratuit qu'on rigole un peu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (26 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es un sacré plaisantin toi ! Allez donne le lien gratuit qu'on rigole un peu ?


Je trouve que tu prends un peu les gens de Haut 
Oui, c'est vrai je me suis trompé ! tu es content ? tu te trompes jamais toi !
C'était les Guides qui sont Gratuit pour le Mac, iPhone, iPad, etc...


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Je trouve que tu prends un peu les gens de Haut
> Oui, c'est vrai je me suis trompé ! tu es content ? tu te trompes jamais toi !


Tu fais l'interprétation que tu veux, cela ne me dérange pas du tout. A chacun son style d'écriture, mais je n'aime pas pas perdre mon temps lorsque toutes les informations utiles ont été données preuves à l'appui avec des copies écrans. Et du haut de mon fauteuil, la hauteur n'est pas grande. Apprends à savoir lire entre les lignes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (26 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu fais l'interprétation que tu veux, cela ne me dérange pas du tout. A chacun son style d'écriture, mais je n'aime pas pas perdre mon temps lorsque toutes les informations utiles ont été données preuves à l'appui avec des copies écrans. Et du haut de mon fauteuil, la hauteur n'est pas grande. Apprends à savoir lire entre les lignes.


Si tu crois perdre ton temps, qu'est que tu fais ici alors ?
Une dernière chose, j'ai un iMac M1 depuis peut et c'est pour ça que je me suis inscrit ici pour avoir de l'aide, et toi tu  parles pas gentiment aux personnes et en plus tu es Modérateur (Montre l'exemple), j'ai peur pour les autres qui ne comprennent pas du tout au Mac !


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)




----------



## love_leeloo (26 Août 2022)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (26 Août 2022)

Il y a quoi de rigolo


----------



## peyret (26 Août 2022)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (26 Août 2022)

Vous êtes "FOU" ou quoi !


----------



## ericse (26 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Il y à quoi de rigolo


Ne te laisse pas distraire de tes problèmes techniques   

Si tu veux faire du linux sur ton Mac, tu as aussi la possibilité de la virtualisation.
Mais pour l'instant en natif c'est très compliqué et limité. Ils ne prévoient pas d'accélération graphique avant l'année prochaine au mieux, et sans accélération graphique c'est assez peu utilisable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (26 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Ne te laisse pas distraire de tes problèmes techniques
> 
> Si tu veux faire du linux sur ton Mac, tu as aussi la possibilité de la virtualisation.
> Mais pour l'instant en natif c'est très compliqué et limité. Ils ne prévoient pas d'accélération graphique avant l'année prochaine au mieux, et sans accélération graphique c'est assez peu utilisable.


Ok 

Merci pour ces infos 
On peut encore compter sur quelqu'un sur ce Forum.

a+


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Merci pour ces infos
> On peut encore compter sur quelqu'un sur ce Forum.


Tu as eu toutes les informations en réponse        #12      .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (26 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as eu toutes les informations en réponse        #12      .


Oui, c'est bon !  merci.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Août 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Vous êtes "FOU" ou quoi !


----------



## edenpulse (26 Août 2022)

Le truc je pense c'est que beaucoup de gens jouent à l'apprenti sorcier et font littéralement n'importe quoi. (et j'ai appris beaucoup de choses de cette manière en vrai) le problème étant plutôt de pas trop se renseigner avant sur quelles sont les bonnes méthodes et ce qui est possible ou pas et comment, et en "pensant que".

Ces mêmes personnes venant après pleurer (ce n'est pas ton cas hein @Schludvic ) qu'ils ont tout flingué, qu'ils ont perdu toutes leurs données, et  qu'ils sont maintenant dans une situation qui les dépasse complètement. Ce qui a souvent pour effet de "j'y toucherais plus jamais" ce qui est dommage en définitive. Apprendre c'est bien, comprendre ce qu'on fait, encore plus, et c'est à mon sens le plus important : comprendre comment ça fonctionne, techniquement parlant.

Je te conseillerais plutôt, @Schludvic d'avant de faire, de poser des questions peut-être, soit ici, soit à ton moteur de recherche préféré. Même sur des choses triviales que tu penses savoir (comme faire une partition par exemple, chose qui a radicalement changé avec APFS). Les machines Apple et macOS fonctionnent très différemment d'un PC Windows ou Linux, et certaines choses habituelles se font tout à fait différemment. Comme souligné déjà ici... Utiliser Gparted sur un Mac, c'est littéralement flinguer tout son système et être bon pour tout refaire.
Il est souvent plus simple et plus rapide de passer 1h de recherches qu'a passer 3 jours à corriger une erreur faite en 2 secondes.

Par contre, il est vrai que la patience des gens peut s'avérer desfois limitée (la mienne également, je l'admet) sur un forum où effectivement, des gens qui font n'importe quoi "en pensant que" sont légion. Et je pense que ceux qui aident sur les forums seront beaucoup plus patients sur quelqu'un qui se renseigne que quelqu'un qui a tout pété.


----------

